# Has Anyone Tried A Quad Suit/Costume?



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Really interested in building a quad costume with stilts for a section of our haunt. I don't want to build it up too high, just high enough to give the scare of a larger than life hell hound. It needs to come off easily to give the wearer a break periodically, & switch out people because it will be hard to wear for more than an hour or so at a time. I have two sons that can train to wear it, so they can switch off wearing it. Our haunt is open from 730pm-11pm, so they should be able to handle it. Any advice in making this?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I've played with the idea but it's very awkward. Remember that they have to be far enough away from guests that they can't be bumped into (people will likely touch, push, or try to climb on them). You might be able to get a similar effect by wearing platform boots (to give a few extra inches) and arm stilts so the actor can lean forward; this changes the silhouette. You could also add a high hump to the back.


----------

